# Pellet stoves



## daviesm3

Hello 
We have a house in the Cadiz province & would like to install a pellet stove opposed to a wood burner due to eco friendly etc. Can anyone recommend the vest pellet stove make & model & suppliers 
Thankss


----------



## paintersmate

Hi, we bought one when we bought our house in April. Obviously, we have only just started using it as weather cooling
We bought ours from Leroy Merlin, they had a good range there, pricing from about 900e up to 3500e. we asked advise about them there and bought for the square meterage we that had and have been very pleased so far. Bags of pellets range from 3 to 4 euros and we reckon if we need one a day in worst of winter still going to be a cheap form of heating. Ours is iflame 8, but have a look on there site, they can arrange to have it installed for you, too


----------



## daviesm3

Thanks for your reply, we have looked in Leroy Merlin, but a local advised us to think of buying a Ferroi, due to the superiority of the product and that the fan is not as noisy. Are you able to reduce the noise on your stove?


----------



## baldilocks

We have looked at them in connection with a central heating system and found them to be rather expensive to buy and to operate. One has also to store the sacks of pellets.

We have a log burner which heats half the house and running costs are bout 150-200€per heating season. Environmentally, we burn the waste wood from the olive tree prunings and grubbings out which would normally have been burnt on the hillsides to prevent the spread of pests and diseases. However such lowish temperature burning does put a lot of smoke particulates into the atmosphere, but by burning the wood in a log burner, much higher temperatures are reached and the smoke particulates are burnt giving a much cleaner discharge. Our logs are stored in a special store under the house and we have a winch to hoist them up two floors to where the log burner is situated.


----------



## bob_bob

paintersmate said:


> Hi, we bought one when we bought our house in April. Obviously, we have only just started using it as weather cooling
> We bought ours from Leroy Merlin, they had a good range there, pricing from about 900e up to 3500e. we asked advise about them there and bought for the square meterage we that had and have been very pleased so far. Bags of pellets range from *3 to 4 euros* and we reckon if we need one a day in worst of winter still going to be a cheap form of heating. Ours is iflame 8, but have a look on there site, they can arrange to have it installed for you, too


Not really cheap, knocking on for £100 a month.


----------



## mono

You are right to ask questions. My sister had one and it was very noisy


----------



## Maureen47

We had a log burner last Winter and have installed a pellet stove for this winter , personally I love it , fill it up , plug it in , press the button and go ! Ours is an ecoforest model and we are using half a bag of pellets a night and thats been great so far. Pellets for us have been 3.90 a bag at the moment but we have an Aki card and buy them on their 15% off days which helps. They do make a noise but you soon get used to that ,its not drastic in my opinion, having used both much as I loved the log burner the pellet stove is my preference.


----------



## paintersmate

I totally agree with you Maureen, no logs to carry in,heat easy to control and very easy to empty and clean. We have never really been bothered by any noise. After paying over £100 a month to British Gas, every month of the year for our gas in UK seems reasonable to us. Obviously, there will be times either side of the harshest weather months that it will only be on part of the day and therefore use less, last week we used just one bag at 3.99.


----------



## baldilocks

paintersmate said:


> I totally agree with you Maureen, no logs to carry in,heat easy to control and very easy to empty and clean. We have never really been bothered by any noise. After paying over £100 a month to British Gas, every month of the year for our gas in UK seems reasonable to us. Obviously, there will be times either side of the harshest weather months that it will only be on part of the day and therefore use less, last week we used just one bag at 3.99.


But how much of the house are you heating?


----------



## PNE Matt

Pellet stoves are a great solution for whole house heating, however you must have a good supply of "approved pellets" many sub standard variations are available and these can clog the hopper, a pellet burner is a substantial investment and the return is gained back over a longer term. The burner itself cannot compete with the attractive flame pattern of a traditional log burner and with the pellet burner having mechanical components repairs and servicing can be expensive. My own preference on pellet stoves is the Calux brand, however I would always have an efficient multi fuel stove with a flue liner any day.


----------



## Madliz

I love my cassette log-burning fireplace, but would love a pellet stove more, for the convenience. As a potencial buyer, if I had a couple of properties in mind and one had a pellet stove, that would get my vote, so the investment could pay off in other ways.

Friends with a pellet stove set the timer for it to start when they choose. I have to be present to light mine, and then if I go out for long, it might go out, where they just fill the hopper and forget it. Last month I stacked a ton of logs. I could go on...

As for suppliers, I would go to a specialist shop who can also do the installation. Any problems you might have in the future will be more easily solved. If you buy from a DIY shop and get someone else to install it, you may find each party blaming the other if there is a fault.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Would love a pellet burner for additional heat but ones I have seen are bloody expensive.

Also are they hard to clean, how exactly do you get the pellet ash out?


----------



## Maureen47

We bought our Pellet stove second hand , the model is still current and retails at almost 2000 euros , we paid 500. My husband installed it and fitted a new pellet basket for this winter and it is perfect. We had to buy a metal hoover for cleaning it as you would struggle I think to get all the pellet dust out just with a brush. Its great to set the timer when you are out and have a bit of heat in the house when you return. Ours is an Ecoforest.


----------



## Rabbitcat

How does it light itself on the timer?


----------



## Maureen47

Rabbitcat said:


> How does it light itself on the timer?


you can programme them like your heating to come on at a certain time, it needs to be plugged in and have pellets in of course ! ;-)


----------



## Rabbitcat

Yes but how does it actually ignite the pellets?


----------



## Maureen47

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes but how does it actually ignite the pellets?


I am told its like this !

The Mechanics of Wood Pellet Stoves

Wood pellet stoves operate with electricity. The pellets are loaded into the hopper, which is located either on the top or the bottom of the unit. The auger, which is like a long screw, is a motorized device that delivers the pellets from the hopper into the burn pot. The auger's speed determines the temperature of the stove.

The burn pot, which is housed in the combustion chamber, is then ignited. Pellets are heavily compressed, so they're dense and low in moisture, creating a hotter flame. The burn pot serves as the carburetor for the stove, mixing the air and fuel to create combustion, which simply put, is the process of burning. The ashes from the burnt pellets are captured in an ash pot, which needs to be cleaned periodically.


----------



## piersuk

It may change your mind that Leroy Merlin have some reasonable offers on their heaters at the moment...


----------

